# Want a city photoshopped?



## slap (Dec 23, 2005)

Another Aukland:


----------



## Nicco (Mar 10, 2007)

hehe thanks for the pics man! they look great! you have some obvious talent!


----------



## jessemh431 (Apr 5, 2007)

All of the Los Angeles forumers have wondered what it would look like if we combined Downtown Los Angeles, Century City, and Long Beach. Can you do that?

Century City









Downtown









Long Beach









They're not all the same size though, does that matter? If you can't combine them, could you do something with each one of them seperately. I think it would be cool to Manhattan in Downtown LA.


----------



## jessemh431 (Apr 5, 2007)

What about Downtown Los Angeles on the coast?

Chicago or NYC with mountains in the background.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

From *panoramio*
Egypt pyramids








View of Rio-de-janeiro








Mountain in Switzerland









Could merge those ^^ pics in to one??


----------



## slap (Dec 23, 2005)

jessemh431 said:


> All of the Los Angeles forumers have wondered what it would look like if we combined Downtown Los Angeles, Century City, and Long Beach. Can you do that?
> 
> Century City
> 
> ...


Should be able to do that tomorrow, might have to use a different Century City image though.


----------



## jessemh431 (Apr 5, 2007)

slap said:


> Should be able to do that tomorrow, might have to use a different Century City image though.


Thanks, I can't wait.


----------



## robo_boss (Jun 10, 2007)

*Coruscant Planet. *

Umm....can you remove a few buildings? This density is just impossible.


----------



## TU 'cane (Dec 9, 2007)

Very neat everyone! Can you possibly merge downtown Tulsa and Oklahoma City?? I've always wondered what their skylines would look like together. I'll post three pics of each and i'll leave the decision making to you, if any of the pics are inadequate just tell me.

OKC:



























Tulsa:


----------



## haldcottingham (Feb 12, 2006)

slap said:


> Pretty happy with this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this one like mad!!^^


----------



## haldcottingham (Feb 12, 2006)

Can it be something this close??


----------



## slap (Dec 23, 2005)

Trying to find a good Century City skyline photo is proving to be a difficult task. Might go back to that one later, I could probably do just downtown and Long beach for now.

Was able to do Chicago:


----------



## slap (Dec 23, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> From *panoramio*
> Egypt pyramids
> 
> 
> ...


Was difficult because of the image sizes. This was the best I could do.


----------



## jessemh431 (Apr 5, 2007)

If you could do Downtown and Long Beach that would be fine.


----------



## JustLebanese (Jul 27, 2007)

jessemh431 said:


> If you could do Downtown and Long Beach that would be fine.


Come on 
Let him work with the other pics, we are all waithing


----------



## -KwK345- (May 23, 2007)

Can you do anything with this? :dunno:


----------



## BvizioN (Jun 19, 2006)

Amazing skills mate.

Wonder if you can make any changes on this one !!

Thnaks


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

funny, interesting thread..

and it's wonder to think why men wanna see a city with mountains in background..
actually, inversely, some people in korea (esp. seoul) envy widespred mega city on vastly open land without mountains or hills. such as NY, London, Tokyo, etc. lol.


----------



## -KwK345- (May 23, 2007)

kevin_wk said:


> Can you do anything with these? :dunno:


Could you maybe put a bunch of skyscrapers in the first pic and and the Hollywood Hills in the 2nd pic?


----------



## robo_boss (Jun 10, 2007)

I thought this thread would really take off . But i guess no one is interested in photo art :|


----------



## slap (Dec 23, 2005)

Been busy the last few days. I'll do some tomorrow.


----------



## TU 'cane (Dec 9, 2007)

Sounds good!


----------



## slap (Dec 23, 2005)

TU 'cane said:


> Very neat everyone! Can you possibly merge downtown Tulsa and Oklahoma City?? I've always wondered what their skylines would look like together. I'll post three pics of each and i'll leave the decision making to you, if any of the pics are inadequate just tell me.


Finally got around to another one. Had to use a different Oklahoma pic. Hope this is something like what you wanted:


----------



## jessemh431 (Apr 5, 2007)

Don't mean to rush you, but I'm still waiting for Los Angeles.


----------



## slap (Dec 23, 2005)

jessemh431 said:


> Don't mean to rush you, but I'm still waiting for Los Angeles.


Yeah, I'll have a go at it soon.


----------



## TU 'cane (Dec 9, 2007)

slap said:


> Finally got around to another one. Had to use a different Oklahoma pic. Hope this is something like what you wanted:


That looks really cool. Sorry I couldn't find a better pic for you. Thanks!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice ^^


----------



## slap (Dec 23, 2005)

Finally got around to the Los Angeles:










Hope it was worth the wait.


----------



## jessemh431 (Apr 5, 2007)

Sure was. That would be so cool if the ocean was that close to downtown and the mountains.


----------



## slap (Dec 23, 2005)

Over the next week I plan on making a super-city on photoshop. Hopefully it should look spectactular when complete.

Any requests for buildings in the super-city?


----------



## jessemh431 (Apr 5, 2007)

Chicago Spire, Freedom Tower, ESB, US Bank (Los Angeles), Sears, John Hancock, Burj Dubai.


----------



## brizboy (Oct 7, 2007)

slap said:


> Another Aukland:


lol you do not mix Australian cities with New Zealand..

YUCK - Brisbane and Auckland :|


----------



## TU 'cane (Dec 9, 2007)

slap said:


> Over the next week I plan on making a super-city on photoshop. Hopefully it should look spectactular when complete.
> 
> Any requests for buildings in the super-city?





jessemh431 said:


> Chicago Spire, Freedom Tower, ESB, US Bank (Los Angeles), Sears, John Hancock, Burj Dubai.


What he said. 

Burj Dubai
Chicago Spire
Freedom Tower


and so on.


----------



## slap (Dec 23, 2005)

Done. Can add more if people want. Pretty happy with this one.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ WoW!


----------



## slap (Dec 23, 2005)

Anyone think that's worth its own thread?


----------



## Jardoga (Feb 9, 2008)

Yes^^


----------



## jessemh431 (Apr 5, 2007)

Definitley. That is one of the coolest photoshops I've ever seen. How many cities did you mix?

Do you think you could Miami with Chicago and Chicago with NYC?


----------



## slap (Dec 23, 2005)

Yeah probably. Any preference out of day or night?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes ^^


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I made a similar one like flar pic...
*Original pics are from Imre (Burj Dubai section), Athens city by Flickr*:


----------



## slap (Dec 23, 2005)

Simon91 said:


> WOAH! U R a PRO MAN!! :drool:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's Singapore skyline. Maybe put some grassy/jungle hills behind??


I was hoping someone would request something like this:


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Haha! nice man!  thanks! :cheers:


----------



## Guitar_drummer87 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Fresno*

This is awesome! I didn't realize other people did this too. A couple years ago I had edited a few pics of Fresno and added in some buildings from other cities. I don't know if I correctly remember every city, but I'll do my best. Glad to share them though. All were done using Microsoft Paint. :lol:

Fresno with Chicago's 311 South Wacker tower:









Fresno with 311 South Wacker again, and I think some buildings from San Jose:









Fresno's Santa Fe Rail Station with some Houston buildings:









Fresno City Hall with Dubai buildings:









Aerial of downtown Fresno with some Dubai residential towers:









I was working on some more a while back, maybe I'll finish them.


----------



## spiller9 (Dec 31, 2009)

can someone chop the Devon HQ in OKC into the Adelaide skyline for me?


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

OK I'd love to see the following merged!

PARIS including La Defence Skyline with Century City LA merged with a backdrop of jungle clad mountains. 

PS Century City has to look like its part of Paris similar to La Defence - so a big aerial of Paris is probably in order. 

Challenge?


----------



## Leigh (Sep 1, 2008)

JayT said:


> OK I'd love to see the following merged!
> 
> PARIS including La Defence Skyline with Century City LA merged with a backdrop of jungle clad mountains.
> 
> ...


I had a go. Getting building approval in the 16th Arrondisement/Bois de Boulogne wasn't easy.

The background is Caracas, all originals from Wikimedia Commons.


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

^^
OMG thats amazing. Looks so real - like Paris has mountains!!!

Yay!


----------



## Izzy Hungwell (Dec 26, 2004)

Thought I'd contribute this. Sorry, I don't remember where the original source material is from. I made this for a school assignment 3 years ago. The sky is Toronto. The mountain is Monterry Mexico... and the buildings are Sao Paulo. No clue where the bird or bar-code is from.


----------

